# How to create perfect corners using custom corner Jigs



## debergeracdesign (Sep 27, 2016)

In this weeks episode, Jim demonstrates how to deliver perfect corners using custom corner jigs made the Debergerac Way. Feel free to subscribe and leave your feedback below!

Last weeks episode






Also some of the tools used in the shop here are linked below

Festool router - https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCW3fiU8qsBuJhSl2jkuGy0w


----------



## Terry Q (Jul 28, 2016)

Some may consider Woodpeckers products pricy, but a few years back they offered a corner radius jig with at least a dozen different size of interchangeable radius plates. Since then I look forward to a chance to use it to radius everything I can. Couldn't be easier. One of the best Woodpeckers products I've ever bought. 


Enjoy yourself, life is short


----------

